# Bobcats..... Again!



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 28, 2005)

How could you even think of "shooting" these, except with a camera!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 28, 2005)

I think the last picture is a Lynx.    

Darrell


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tom Borck (Jan 28, 2005)

Those little fellas would make a great pair of mittens!  

Many people feel that same way about deer.


----------



## broadhead (Jan 28, 2005)

All I got were those little red x's. I want to see the bobcats.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 28, 2005)

sweet pics...slugger.

Jim


----------



## broadhead (Jan 28, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> sweet pics...slugger.
> 
> Jim



Why can't I see them?


----------



## hpostelle (Jan 28, 2005)

Great pics I had the opportunity to see 3 kittens like that Turkey hunting several years ago.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 28, 2005)

*Here's Your Sign!*



			
				broadhead said:
			
		

> All I got were those little red x's. I want to see the bobcats.



Try this link to the Webshots site:
(click on each image to get a larger image)

http://www.webshots.com/search?query=Bobcats&new=1&source=galleryrelated

Your pop-up blocker or filter might be preventing you from viewing certain photos. I get that every once in a while too.

Sometimes when that happens, you can put your cursor on the "red x" box and right click on it, and then either download the picture into MY PHOTOS on your DestTop and view them there or check the "Properties" box and get the "host" URL website address from there.


----------



## Tom Borck (Jan 28, 2005)

I saw them no problem.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 28, 2005)

*Very Similar.... Let's Compare*



			
				01Foreman400 said:
			
		

> I think the last picture is a Lynx.
> 
> Darrell



They are very similar, but the Lynx's markings don't seem to be as sharp, contrasting, or defined as much as a Bobcat's. Even more so with the kittens. They both have the black "pointed ear tips". The actual body markings differ slightly though. 

Canada Lynx Kitten:






Hide & Seek - Canada Lynx:






Up a Tree - Canada Lynx:






Broadhead, Here's your sign again:  

http://www.webshots.com/search?tab=all&query=Lynx&new=1&source=search_results_top


No question about identity with an Adult Canada Lynx:


----------



## Carp (Jan 28, 2005)

I had one of those suckers scare off some gobblers I called in last season. I wanted to put the MOJO on it but I restrained myself.


----------



## Snakeman (Jan 28, 2005)

Second (original post) picture is a house cat!  Look at the tail.

The Snakeman


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 28, 2005)

*You Might Be Right, but....*



			
				Snakeman said:
			
		

> Second (original post) picture is a house cat!  Look at the tail.
> 
> The Snakeman



Here's a photo of an East Texas Bobcat mount:
(Notice the tail.)  
#1:
http://community.webshots.com/photo/14850462qrGKxyhyGu
#2:
http://community.webshots.com/photo/52469001PYSFVe
#3:
http://community.webshots.com/photo/140226026xTxXiu

And.... another one of an East Texas Bobcat:
http://community.webshots.com/photo/17644191ZUWVAJJfxW

One more.... maybe East Texas Bobcats are a different subspecies of Bobcats?  
http://community.webshots.com/photo/43176747KHJfnu

(Photo wouldn't post, so I gave the "link" instead.)


----------



## broadhead (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks slugger,
For whatever reason community web shots is blocked by the server at work...guess they want us to work...
I'll check it out when I get home.


----------



## ncman (Jan 28, 2005)

Snakeman said:
			
		

> Second (original post) picture is a house cat!  Look at the tail.
> 
> The Snakeman



I noticed that also.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Jan 28, 2005)

No problem for me.  If given the chance during season they are going to be a rug, or mittens or some other comfy item.  I love dogs, but still have no problem ventilating a Yote either.

MBD


----------

